# URGENT: rehoming Female Siamese/Ragdoll Mix MUST BE BEFORE DEC 25TH



## starstomore (4 mo ago)

Pebbles has been in our family for about a year now, and the other cats just really do not like her. Everyone else gets along with each other, but pebbles does not get along with anyone. She is very shy, and lives in one room of the home. She has an anxiety problem, and she gets very anxious when other cats come into the room, or when new things are introduced to the room. 
We need to rehome her because she is getting even more shy and anxious because of the other cats, and the other cats keep starting fights with her. She gets along fine with the 2 younger cats who were introduced to her when they were kittens, but she doesn't get along with the other cats in the household.

Pebbles gets along fine with small dogs, but big dogs scare her. She also does fine with the bird in the house hold.

She NEEDS to be gone before CHRISTMAS Dec25th, or my parents have said that they will let her outside.

I am trying to find the best home for her as possible, if possible a home with young cats, no cats, small dogs, or no dogs would be best. She loves every human in the household, and has never bitten or scratched anyone. She is a very gentle cat, and doesn't fight back when the other cats beat her up.

We live in St. Cloud MN, Near Minneapolis MN, or St. Paul MN. We cannot drive to deliver her due to the fact that my mom is having surgery on the 14th and we will need to be taking care of her.

Pebbles is not fixed because we have not been able to find an opening in the vets near our area, and she is not declawed. She is a Siamese Ragdoll mix, her mother is 75% Siamese 25% Ragdoll, and her father is 75% Ragdoll and 25% Siamese.

Please respond urgently and tell your friends and family. Pebbles would make a great Christmas present, she is a very sweet cat who will snuggle with you if you let her, she loves attention and treats as well as blankets to snuggle on.


----------



## starstomore (4 mo ago)

Manual Bump


----------

